# Not For Everyone But A Great Tool



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks nice. I've never used any pneumatic tools… seems like the air and vac lines would get in the way, but I guess it can't be much worse than the power cord on my sander. Abranet sounds neat, too.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Great, another tool I have to get


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Do you have any trouble with the air line and the vac lines getting in the way, or destabilizing the balance?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

What is the CFM requirment???


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Woodwrecker, I wrap the airline around the vac. hose and they don't cause me any probs (but then I wrapped the elec cord around a much bigger vac hose before). The whole thing (sander,vacc line, air line) is a lot easier to handle than my previous set up. Randy, Sorry I don't remember but you can find it in Dynabrades tech info for this sander. Monte, If you have a big compressor, this will save you a lot of time.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

here you go andy
i think this is your sander

http://www.aaabrasives.com/products/4528/D59020/dynabrade-59020---5-non-vacuum-dynorbital-spirit-random-orbital-sander-25-hp-ergo-grip-12000-rpm-316-dia-orbit-rear-exhaust

i have had one for years
and love it


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice to see you got one Andy and very nice and thorough review. We have had 4 of the Supremes at our shop for years and years, fabulous performance.

If I might add, get a peel and stick pad as well as the hook and loop. For fine careful sanding where you want things to stay flat, or you're worried you may cut through, and even with the 3/16" orbit, it does perform a bit better.

& one drop of oil every time you pick it up makes it very happy.
gene


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like a cool sander! Nice review.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

David,
Thanks for the link.
BTW-FYI: Their website states: 18 SCFM @ 90PSI.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

They are great machines. I used them years ago and then did not have enough air pres.. I bought one about three years and it is much lighter and have a 80 Gal Air Compressor and now I use it all the time. I know you will enjoy yours for a long time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the link David (why can't I do that?). The model you linked is the non-vac model and I have the vac model. (and mine was cheaper). Otherwise, that is like mine. Thanks Gene, Mine came with the stick on pad that may never get used (I'm a big fan of Abranet discs). And I was wondering how often to oil it.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Not trying to hijack your review but I've also read great reviews of the Mirka Ceros Electric DC sanders. Some of Festool advocates switched from festool to these sanders. Since I'm a festool fan I thought this was interesting. The Mirka sanders are more expensive since they're electric but it solves the big compressor issue.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I've always liked the sounds of the air tools. That alone would be enough reason to switch.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

blah
blah
blah

1- find your site 









2- high-light the address









3-open edit
and click on COPY









4- in your post page
pull down edit again
and click on PASTE
(wherever the flashing next letter bar is
is where the link will paste
so i usually put it in a separate single line
so it can be accessed easily)









(PASTE HERE >) http://www.aaabrasives.com/products/4528/D59020/dynabrade-59020---5-non-vacuum-dynorbital-spirit-random-orbital-sander-25-hp-ergo-grip-12000-rpm-316-dia-orbit-rear-exhaust

(i don't know how to do the one word link
that is part of a sentence yet like some do
they may teach that in the first grade next year)
that's about it andy

gluck


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking at the specs, it takes under full load, constant sanding, 14 CFM at 90 PSI. 3.5 CFM at 90 PSI in 15 second runs. That means for decent furniture sanding, probably minimum a 5HP compressor with a 60-80 gallon tank. Out of my league, but I bet there are a ton of body shops in the world with these.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Is it noisy? I have an air ratchet I just can't use because it's so loud with exhaust.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

i use the supreme and the spirit and can run them at home with my 20 gallon ingersol rand at 2 hp. 2 drops of air tool oil daily and they haven't had a problem in years. the problem with all electric sanders is weight and balance and vibration and the dynabrade and Sioux sanders are low profile light weight well balanced sanders and if you have to sand all day you will know the difference and the variable speed is controlled 2 ways either on the side knob or the palm of your hand, i prefer the palm of my hand as it gives you great control that an electric just cant do.


----------



## vonhagen (Dec 5, 2011)

as far as noise i made my own muffler with some 3/4 copper pipe with a penny soldered to the end and drilled a 1/4 inch hole in the center of the penny and then stuffed the inside with steel wool then just press it onto the existing plastic muffler with a couple of drops of roo glue.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

David and Jonathan- Thanks to both of you for 2 new approaches for me to try. Sometimes I can get it done and then I forget how I did it!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks *jonathan*

i'll give it a try here

WOW IT WORKS !


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

David, And you got it after only 1 lesson!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Great review and great information. Just makes me that much more excited about our dynabrade coming in the mail. I can already hear my wife now, (she helps a lot in the shop and does a good bit of sanding), "why didn't you get a dynabrade a few years ago?". We will both be happy. Thanks for the review.


----------



## beech (Nov 1, 2012)

I just joined looking for reviews on Kalamazoo belt sanders but I found so much more. I use this Dynabrade also and always love the results.

Patron, do you get all of your abrasives from aa abrasives? I have been using them for years. They really know their stuff.


----------

